

Can't get to Siggraph?  $199 gives you video access to the lectures - comatose_kid
http://encore.siggraph.org/
I'm not associated with Siggraph, I just think it's a really cool conference.
======
far33d
If you are a siggraph member (I think it's $50 a year or so) you can stream
the talks for free.

